# Employment > Permanent Listings >  UMFA Collections Manager - University of Utah

## JasonO

https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/details.cfm?JobCode=176200113&Title=UMFA%20Collect  ions%20Manager


*UMFA Collections Manager**Institution:*
University of Utah


*Location:*
Salt Lake City, UT


*Category:*
Admin - Arts and Museum Administration



*Posted:*
01/15/2016


*Type:*
Full Time



Requisition Number:
PRN10352B

Department:
00073 - Utah Museum of Fine Arts



FLSA Code: 
Administrative

Standard Hours per Week: 
40

Work Schedule Summary: 
Mon  Fri 8:00am  5:00pm

Pay Rate Range: 
31600 to 35000

Job Summary:The Utah Museum of Fine Arts is located on the campus of the University of Utah and offers visitors the opportunity to explore over 5,000 years of human creativity with a collection of 20,000 objects and art works from classic Greek and Roman antiquities to cutting-edge, contemporary art. Founded in 1914, the UMFA is the state of Utah's art museum, creating exhibitions and programs that serve a wide array of audiences. The UMFA is housed in the award-winning Marcia and John Price Museum Building.
The Collections Manager is primarily responsible for the physical safety, well-being, and care of the museum's permanent collection. S/He develops and implements standards for the safety of museum objects in storage, in transit, and on exhibition in conjunction with the Conservator. In coordination with the Conservator, the Collections Manger implements preventative preservation projects related to the museum's permanent collection and its storage. S/He oversees all aspects of the control of physical locations of museum objects and implements and documents full collection inventories on a cyclical basis. S/He participates in planning for and implementing the logistical requirements for temporary and permanent exhibitions. S/He oversees all staff, visitor, and academic access to the museum's permanent collection. S/He supervises interns, volunteers and work study students, and mentors student interns. The Collections Manager facilitates access to objects in the Museum's collections.

Responsibilities: 
Storage: In consultation with the Conservator the Collections Manager establishes standards for storage, sets priorities for storage improvements, and fabricates storage mounts. S/He consults with the Conservator regarding proper storage materials and solutions appropriate for individual objects. The Collections Manager takes the leading role in organizing and managing storage enhancement projects. S/He is responsible for the organization of object storage and for maintaining orderly control over the physical location of Museum-owned objects. S/He is responsible for facilitating requests for access to Museum objects in storage and on exhibition. The Collections Manager conducts inventories on a scheduled basis and maintains systematic inventory records.
Information Management: The Collections Manager is responsible for all aspects of the maintenance and application of the bar code tracking system used to control the physical location of Museum-owned objects. S/He contributes to the development of individual object records for new acquisitions and for the correction and updating of information in existing records. The Collections Manager contributes to the general development and improvement of the collections information management system for the Museum.
Exhibitions: The Collections Manager works as an integral part of the processes of planning, installation, and deinstallation of exhibitions. S/He coordinates exhibition scheduling for the department during planning, pre-installation, installation and deinstallation phases. S/He participates in the condition reporting, staging, packing, and unpacking of works of art. S/He works with other collections staff to implement standards for the preservation and security of objects in exhibitions.
Supervisory and Training: The Collections Manager supervises volunteer, and part-time staff assigned to projects under their direct responsibility. S/He develops and presents training related to object movement and storage. The Collections Manager mentors student interns and participates in museum peer professional training.
Procurement: The Collections Manager is responsible for the expenditure of funds for equipment, supplies, materials, and transportation required for department activities and projects pertaining to storage and the permanent collection. The Collections Manager locates and purchases materials and supplies. S/He is responsible for adhering to Museum and University policies and procedures for the expenditure of funds, and for properly documenting purchases.
Administrative: The Collections Manager develops and implements procedures, guidelines, policies, and forms related to Collections Management. S/He contributes to the development of the department's budget. S/He researches and recommends procedures and technologies that will enhance the effectiveness of the department. S/He participates in weekly collections/exhibitions department planning and scheduling, staff meetings, exhibition teams, and staff committees as assigned.

Minimum Qualifications: 
Bachelors degree in a related field plus two years of related experience or equivalency. Demonstrated human relations and effective communication skills also required.
Applicants must demonstrate the potential ability to perform the essential functions of the job as outlined in the position description.

Preferences: 
Master's degree in Art history, Museum Studies or related field is preferred.
Additional requirements:

Able to easily lift at least fifty pounds from floor to approximately 50"

Able to safely carry at least fifty pounds for thirty feet

Able to climb a 10' ladder

Pass a criminal background check

Have a valid driver's license and good driving record

Have excellent vision or vision that can be corrected to excellent with glasses or contacts

Type: 
Benefited Staff

Additional Information:

_The University of Utah is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and is committed to diversity in its workforce. In compliance with applicable federal and state laws, University of Utah policy of equal employment opportunity prohibits discrimination on the basis of race or ethnicity, religion, color, national origin, sex, age, sexual orientation, gender identity/expression, veteran's status, status as a qualified person with a disability, or genetic information. Individuals from historically underrepresented groups, such as minorities, women, qualified persons with disabilities, and protected veterans are strongly encouraged to apply. Veterans preference is extended to qualified applicants, upon request and consistent with University policy and Utah state law.

To inquire about this posting, email: employment@utah.edu or call 801-581-2300. Reasonable accommodations in the application process will be provided to qualified individuals with disabilities. To request an accommodation or for further information about University AA/EO policies, please contact the Office of Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action, 201 S. Presidents Cr., Rm 135, (801) 581-8365 (V/TDD), email: oeo@umail.utah.edu.

The University is a participating employer with Utah Retirement Systems ("URS"). To be eligible for retirement contributions, you must be hired into a benefit-eligible position. Certain new hires are automatically assigned to the URS retirement plan and other employees with prior URS service, may elect to enroll in the URS within 30 days of hire. Regardless of whether they are hired into a benefit-eligible position or not, individuals who previously retired and are receiving monthly retirement benefits from URS must notify the Benefits Department upon hire. Please contact Utah Retirement Systems at (801) 366-7770 or (800) 695-4877 or the University's Benefits Department at (801) 581-7447 for information.

This position may require the successful completion of a criminal background check and/or drug screen._

*APPLICATION INFORMATION**Contact:*
University of Utah


*Online App. Form:*
https://utah.peopleadmin.com/postings/48720



Apply through Institution's Website

----------

